# Amitiza vs. Linzess



## Hammell (May 15, 2013)

I have had problems with IBS-C for about 6 years now. I first tried Zelnorm and thought it was great, then it was removed from the market. Then went to Amitiza and feel like I'm losing out on my life by being tied to a bathroom. (Also the nausea and pain are terrible). I just saw that Linzess was a new drug for IBS-C. Has anyone been on both? What were the benefits? It is just getting depressing missing out on my family activities and needless to say getting the Amitiza to work. I take it when I get off work at 5 and if I eat any food, it will not work and then I'm taking a second dose late and almost always have to go to work late the next day. Help! Any insight from someone who has suffered will help. Thank you!


----------



## Cool_Dude (May 11, 2013)

You may check out this thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161077-amitiza-and-linzess/


----------

